# Pink's "The Satisfaction of Christ"



## Charismatic Calvinist (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey Gang! 

Any comments on this book?

I just got a copy and my heart feels as big as the room I'm sitting in...


----------



## jacobiloved (Jan 23, 2006)

excellent book ...................... try his commentery on Hebrews too it will compliment your study!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 23, 2006)

Pink is awsome!!!


----------

